

Is a college degree necessary to succeed in the creative world? - bluetidepro
http://blog.iamzachreed.com/post/22658233826/is-a-college-degree-necessary-to-succeed-in-the

======
lateral99
no. ability, persistence, social awareness, and creative thought are.

